# How Much Can You Bench Press?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How much can you bench press? If you have been working out for any length of time you have certainly heard this question. The bench press is the ego exercise. You can add poundage to your max squat, dead lift, shoulder press, etc. But for some reason it doesn’t give you the same satisfaction as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

